# Schaltauge für Radon Swoop 175 2014



## Kampfkeks1234 (5. September 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich war vor ein paar Tagen im Bikepark, und da ist mir mein Schaltauge abhanden gekommen, nun weiß ich nicht wie ich mir ein neues beschaffen kann. Normalerweiße würde ich es hier bestellen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10170-493601

Allerdings dauert das 6 Wochen. Des kann ja nicht sein, dass ich jetzt 6 Wochen auf so ein dummes Schaltauge warten muss oder?

Im Bikemarkt hab ich auch schon nachgesehen: Leider nicht das passende zu finden.

Wo kann ich sonst noch schaun?

Viele Grüße aus den Alpen,

Niklass


----------



## sgclimber (5. September 2016)

Das müsste eigentlich das selbe sein...

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Das müsste eigentlich das selbe sein...
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553




Hallo,

ja genau, es kann ein ganz normales X12 Schaltauge verwendet werden 

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,

Lena


----------

